# Where should I go next?



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

First off, does anybody know if there is something similar to this video ga.....eeehh, just kidding.

Forget that. (No one will forget that). Anyways, since about a month ago Ive been exploring deeper into the world of classical, before that I was mostly into slower gentle piano stuff like Satie,Debussy,Ravel and had mostly listened to compilations with the more popular works from the more popular composers. 

The symphonies and other works I've enjoyed and that has been fitting to my taste are:

Dvoraks 8th
Prokofievs 6th and 7th
Arhur Bliss Colours Symphony
Brahms 3rd (mostly 2nd movement) and 4th
Ralph Vaughan Williams London Symphony
Vasily Kalinnikov Symphony 1 and 2 
Delius Florida Suite

What else based on those would I maybe like ? What should I try ?


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm happy to hear that you enjoy Brahms, which almost makes regret some of my previous remarks. Now try the rest of his magnificent symphonies before you move on to anything else:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I think you should also list some works you *don't* like, to rule out some possibilities.

You haven't mentioned Beethoven's symphonies, for example. Haven't heard, or don't like?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

How about some of the orchestral works of Debussy and Ravel?

Also, as you seem to like British works, I would definitely recommend Elgar's Cello Concerto. Maybe you can find it paired with Dvorak's Cello Concerto.


----------



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

Nereffid said:


> I think you should also list some works you *don't* like, to rule out some possibilities.
> 
> You haven't mentioned Beethoven's symphonies, for example. Haven't heard, or don't like?


Have heard his 5th and 9th. I like the 3rd movement in his 5th. Although they havnt clicked with me as the others I mentioned at the top. One thing I dont like is the organ. I just dont like the sound it makes at all. So organ symphones is a no-no for me. Also I dont like string instruments like violin or cello when they're played solo that much. Its too whining.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

You will like this one, Kajmanen:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Dvorak's Violin concerto. Delightful!


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

If you like "slower gentle piano stuff", like me, I would recommend everything by Rachmaninov, especially his concertos.

Edit: I'm pretty sure you will like also Edvard Grieg (Peer Gynt Suites).


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Try the symphonies of Bruckner and Mahler . They both quite long and complex , but chock full of terrific melodies , orchestral colors , and thrilling ,cataclysmic climaxes . 
Both write nine numbered symphonies , with two early unnumbered ones by Bruckner, including once called "symphony no zero ! , and the tenth of Mahler was incomplete at his death but completed by different musicologists . 
For Bruckner, the most approachable ones to start with would probably be the 4th and 7th ,and for Mahler, the 1st and 4th, which are the shortest of his symphonies . But none of them should be missed .
Also, try the symphonies of Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn, the one symphony of Cesar Franck ,
the third by Camille Saint-Saens , which features an organ along with the orchestra , 
The Berlioz "Symphonie Fantastiuque " for French symphonies .
For Russian composers, the six of Tchaikovsky are essential listening , plus the second by Alexander Borodin , and also try numbers 1,5,7,9 and 10 of Shostakovich . 
The seven symphonies of Jean Sibelius are also highly recommended . Other miscellaneous orchestral works would be "The Planets" of Gustav Holst, Scheherazade by Rimsky-Korsakov, Mussorgsky's "Pictures at an Exhibition " orchestrated by Ravel (the piece was originally written for piano ) ,
La Mer by Debussy , plus his Prelude to the Afternoon of a faun , "Iberia" .
For Ravel, the Suite no 2 from the ballet "Daphnis & Chloe or the complete version , Rhapsodie Espagnole, etc . 
You should find all of these highly enjoyable .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Try Mahler, start with 4 /1 and 5 .


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Let me turn you towards the English pastoralists. After all, you enjoy the Vaughan Williams' _London_ Symphony. That's a favorite of mine. Try his 3rd and 5th, too. And don't overlook _The Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus_, _In the Fen Country_ and _The Lark Ascending_.

Gerald Finzi has a Cello Concerto and a Clarinet Concerto which are unforgettably beautiful. Ernest Moeran's Symphony in G minor is a worthy listen. Hubert Parry's _Lady Radnor's Suite _ is delightful, as is Gustav Holst's _Brook Green Suite_. And Butterworth's _The Banks of Green Willow_. Holst, by the way, also wrote a suite titled _The Planets_. If you don't yet know that piece, you should make its acquaintance. Soon. My favorite movements are "Mars" and "Jupiter".

If you're feeling adventurous you might try Edward Elgar's two symphonies and his great Cello Concerto. I must also recommend William Walton's First Symphony, which is not so much a pastoral work as it is a great universal modern symphony, among the best. Benjamin Britten's Simple Symphony is delightful, too.

Of course, there is so much music out there, great, wonderful music, that the best thing you can do is simply to keep listening to it, searching out unfamiliar works or looking further into music by composers you already have heard and liked. The pool is vast. Nearly endless. I've been enjoying classical music for over half a century, have heard thousands of works, and still have millions to go. Ah! It is endless. But the journey is a pure delight.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Kajmanen said:


> Have heard his 5th and 9th. I like the 3rd movement in his 5th. Although they havnt clicked with me as the others I mentioned at the top. One thing I dont like is the organ. I just dont like the sound it makes at all. So organ symphones is a no-no for me. Also I dont like string instruments like violin or cello when they're played solo that much. Its too whining.


5th and 9th are both overrated. Try the 3rd, 7th, and 8th. Those are the real gems


----------



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

Brook Green Suite 2nd part reminds me of melancholic beautiful theme in a video game


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Kajmanen said:


> Brook Green Suite 2nd part reminds me of melancholic beautiful theme in a video game


Simply based on this the following might please you:






Brahms's string sextet no. 2 arranged for string orchestra


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

If you enjoy piano miniatures such as Satie and Debussy, immerse yourself in Greig's Lyric Suites. Greatly under-rated little gems. Best to choose a pianist who treats even simple pieces with due care e. g. Gilels


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> If you enjoy piano miniatures such as Satie and Debussy, immerse yourself in *Grieg's Lyric Suites*. Greatly under-rated little gems. Best to choose a pianist who treats even simple pieces with due care e. g. Gilels


Speaking of this, I have the Op.12 Lyric suite on the piano's music stand. I've been going through it over the last few months (after failing to master a Cyril Scott piece). The Waltz - or maybe the Norwegisch - is perhaps the easiest of the pieces but there's an interval jump of a tenth in the left hand waltz bass at the start (an eleventh every four bars). The piano writing is masterful though, it's as though the keys are always right under your fingers where they need to be. It's a beautifully chromatic waltz.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The White Mountains are pretty nice this time of year.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Kajmanen, on a tangentially related note, I love how you came here dissing classical music and praising game music, saying that famous piece after famous piece didn't have the emotional depth as a certain piece of game music, and now here you are with a bunch of favorite classical pieces and praising Prokofiev to the roof. In a few months I doubt you will still dislike Mozart. :lol:


----------



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

mathisdermaler said:


> 5th and 9th are both overrated. Try the 3rd, 7th, and 8th. Those are the real gems


Listened to both 3rd and 6th ones in their wholeness yesterday.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> Speaking of this, I have the Op.12 Lyric suite on the piano's music stand. I've been going through it over the last few months (after failing to master a Cyril Scott piece). The Waltz - or maybe the Norwegisch - is perhaps the easiest of the pieces but there's an interval jump of a tenth in the left hand waltz bass at the start (an eleventh every four bars). The piano writing is masterful though, it's as though the keys are always right under your fingers where they need to be. It's a beautifully chromatic waltz.


One of the most disappointing side-effects of osteoarthritis in my thumbs is finding Greig much more difficult to play because stretching to encompass his open harmonies is becoming really uncomfortable. C'est la vie!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Beethoven's bagatelles are very charming and accessible.


----------



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

Nereffid said:


> I think you should also list some works you *don't* like, to rule out some possibilities.


These works is stuff I've thought has been pretty random in its output and overall presentation. Not going anywhere/generic symphonies.

Beethoven 8
Sibelius 7
Tchaikovsky 6
Nielsen 4
Schubert 9 
Berlios Fantastic 
Bruckner 4


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Try Florent Schmitt's rhapsodies. Still not way out there, but might be a bit past your comfort zone (which is almost always a good thing).


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

What about an overdose of ballet music (Prokofiev, Tchaikovsky) ?


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Kajmanen said:


> These works is stuff I've thought has been pretty random in its output and overall presentation. Not going anywhere/generic symphonies.
> 
> Beethoven 8
> Sibelius 7
> ...


What about my suggestions? You haven't been ignoring me, have you? If so I would like you to tell me.

Out of the listed symphonies I think you should at least give Beethoven another try.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Kajmanen said:


> These works is stuff I've thought has been pretty random in its output and overall presentation. Not going anywhere/generic symphonies.
> 
> Beethoven 8
> *Sibelius 7
> ...


"generic symphony"


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Try Florent Schmitt's rhapsodies. Still not way out there, but might be a bit past your comfort zone (which is almost always a good thing).


This is modernist, not classical, and is more likely to ruin his taste than improve it.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Improbus said:


> This is modernist, not classical, and is more likely to ruin his taste than improve it.


Please elaborate. If this isn't "classical", then I don't know what is. I gave my recommendation based on Kajmanen's OP, which stated that he enjoys Bliss' _A Colour Symphony_ and Delius' _Florida Suite_. Mind you, the first of these works was composed from 1921-22, almost two decades prior to Schmitt's composition. Way more progressive tonality there than in what I recommended, so how exactly will this 'ruin' this taste? What do you think will 'improve' his taste, since you seem to be so knowledgable? Let a new listener explore for themselves, and stop preaching absolute rubbish. Oh, and modernism (believe it or not!) is _still_ classical music - that's one thing Kajmanen already knows that you obviously don't.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Try Florent Schmitt's rhapsodies. Still not way out there, but might be a bit past your comfort zone (which is almost always a good thing).


I've never listened to Schmitt's music before, and I like it. Made me think it was a Poulenc piece I was unfamiliar with. This is one of the reasons for being at this forum......being turned on to new music.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Please elaborate. If this isn't "classical", then I don't know what is. I gave my recommendation based on Kajmanen's OP, which stated that he enjoys Bliss' _A Colour Symphony_ and Delius' _Florida Suite_. Mind you, the first of these works was composed from 1921-22, almost two decades prior to Schmitt's composition. Way more progressive tonality there than in what I recommended, so how exactly will this 'ruin' this taste? What do you think will 'improve' his taste, since you seem to be so knowledgable? Let a new listener explore for themselves, and stop preaching absolute rubbish. Oh, and modernism (believe it or not!) is _still_ classical music - that's one thing Kajmanen already knows that you obviously don't.


Classical music in its widest meaningful sense spans from the Baroque to the Romantic period, or should we perhaps also include the Middle ages and the Renaissance? As for what may improve his taste I've already provided several links, but there are more to come.


----------



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

mathisdermaler said:


> "generic symphony"


Im gonna revisit these ofc. Its basically first impressions.

Adding Coplands 3rd to my starting list.


----------



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> How about some of the orchestral works of Debussy and Ravel?
> 
> Also, as you seem to like British works, I would definitely recommend Elgar's Cello Concerto. Maybe you can find it paired with Dvorak's Cello Concerto.


Like what for example ?


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Kajmanen said:


> Also I dont like string instruments like violin or cello when they're played solo that much. Its too whining.


:lol:Good luck:lol:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, at this point I think a little pause for Kajmamen to listen to the excellent suggestions so far.
Perhaps some considered feedback would then help those who have so far made recommendations


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Haydn man said:


> Well, at this point I think a little pause for Kajmamen to listen to the excellent suggestions so far.
> Perhaps some considered feedback would then help those who have so far made recommendations


I very much agree.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> Gustav Holst's _Brook Green Suite_.


Would love more recommendations based on this. Similiar mood would be perfect.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Kajmanen said:


> Would love more recommendations based on this. Similiar mood would be perfect.


Did you find my suggestions similar enough?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Kajmanen said:


> Would love more recommendations based on this. Similiar mood would be perfect.


Peter Warlock's _Capriol Suite_, perhaps?


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Kajmanen said:


> First off, does anybody know if there is something similar to this video ga.....eeehh, just kidding.
> 
> Forget that. (No one will forget that). Anyways, since about a month ago Ive been exploring deeper into the world of classical, before that I was mostly into slower gentle piano stuff like Satie,Debussy,Ravel and had mostly listened to compilations with the more popular works from the more popular composers.
> 
> ...


First, I just wanted to say I agree with you on the Dvorak Eighth and Brahms Third. They happen to be my favorite symphonies. Like you, I also favor that 2nd movement of the the B3.....If you haven't already heard them, go for the other Brahms Symphonies, the Dvorak Seventh and the Vaughan Williams Third and Fifth.


----------



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> Let me turn you towards the English pastoralists. After all, you enjoy the Vaughan Williams' _London_ Symphony. That's a favorite of mine. Try his 3rd and 5th, too. And don't overlook _The Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus_, _In the Fen Country_ and _The Lark Ascending_.
> 
> Gerald Finzi has a Cello Concerto and a Clarinet Concerto which are unforgettably beautiful. Ernest Moeran's Symphony in G minor is a worthy listen. Hubert Parry's _Lady Radnor's Suite _ is delightful, as is Gustav Holst's _Brook Green Suite_. And Butterworth's _The Banks of Green Willow_. Holst, by the way, also wrote a suite titled _The Planets_. If you don't yet know that piece, you should make its acquaintance. Soon. My favorite movements are "Mars" and "Jupiter".
> 
> ...


Hey, got some more recommendations?


----------



## Nocture In Blue (Jun 3, 2015)

Symphony No. 3 by Tchaikovsky, perhaps?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"And now for something a little different....". A personal favorite of mine is Vincent d'Indy's _Symphonie sur un chant montagnard français_, or Symphony on a French Mountain Air. It is kind of a goofy piece--I recall saying to myself What  Is  This? when I first heard it, but my affection for it was immediate, and it makes me smile every time. D'Indy must have been in a mighty good mood when he composed it. Give it a try--it is guaranteed to drive away gloom.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

A well matched pair beautifully played.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Polyphemus said:


> View attachment 99052
> 
> 
> A well matched pair beautifully played.


That is the very CD I own also. It is a fine pairing.


----------



## gustavdimitri (Nov 7, 2017)

Kajmanen said:


> First off, does anybody know if there is something similar to this video ga.....eeehh, just kidding.
> 
> Forget that. (No one will forget that). Anyways, since about a month ago Ive been exploring deeper into the world of classical, before that I was mostly into slower gentle piano stuff like Satie,Debussy,Ravel and had mostly listened to compilations with the more popular works from the more popular composers.
> 
> ...


O my, where to start...

I miss Mahler 3, 4 etc., Shostakovich 1, 7 etc., Dvorak 7, Tschaykovsky 5, 6, and a lot of concertos...


----------

